# Pop Ups ?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why do I keep getting pop ups along the bottom of the screen asking if I want to download various files from this site ? None of them so far have looked safe, beware everyone.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, if you can please send me a screen shot of the pop up that you are seeing? Thanks 

Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've had this also.

Keeps asking to download various core files from the forum software, ie viewtopic.php

Seems as tho the forum is somehow sending the page you are viewing as a file and not acting on the php correctly.


----------

